# Can tampons shorten AF?



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Hi, all!

I don't often use tampons, but I used them on CD1 and CD2 this cycle because I was doing some pretty active things and felt I needed them. It's now CD4, and AF is almost entirely gone, and it seemed much lighter this cycle. This is abnormal for me, as AF is almost always 5 or 6 days and is pretty heavy (but not excessively so).

There are other factors at work here (a thyroid condition for which my meds were recently adjusted) that could account for the difference in the quality of AF, but I thought I had read some women report a slightly shorter AF duration when they use tampons because of their ability to *wick* your flow out. (sorry if TMI!)

Any thoughts?

Thanks so much!
K


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry Khar - I don't think so. I always used tampons and my flow was always heavy heavy heavy and loooooong.

Maybe it's just a fluke?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

i think it would be the thyroid. Really, I had been drinking soymilk since I was like 15, and always had reaaaaaly heavy, but short periods with a warning of MAJOR cramps for the first day. Well, now 10 years later, I have stopped drinking soy- and not only is my period less heavy, but I have NO cramps, except maybe very very slight. I think the soymilk relly did a number on my thyroid. And, my period cycle is shorter. I was having about 31 day cycles, now they are about 29 days.I have always been a tampon user.


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Thanks, ladies!

I am pretty sure it's thyroid-related (long story, but you know most of it Mavournin!), but I thought I'd check re: the tampons. Just wanted to rule it out.

Leilalu, yeah the high soy consumption can definitely play with your thyroid and interrupt normal hormonal levels. It's something I have to be very moderate about, especially since I'm vegetarian and am somewhat reliant on soy (plus, I like it!). Glad to hear you are feeling better these days!


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

That's funny, because since switching from tampons to the Diva cup, I have noticed my periods to sometimes be shorter. My last AF was only 3 days long when it is normally 4-5 days long. Probably other factors at work though as it's not always that short with the diva cup.


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

Tampons actually can lengthen your AF, and make your cramps alot worse. I have started using cloth pads ( which I NEVER thought I would use LOL) and my AF is back to my teen like AF 3 days, with manageable bleeding.( Before the cloth, I thought I would bleed to death every month LOL) There are chemicals that are in the tampons that actually make you bleed heavier, so you go thru more, and in turn have to purchase more, so the big companies make more money.

BUT...
It can be your thyroid, and it never hurts to get it checked out.


----------



## Guava~Lush (Aug 9, 2003)

Since I've switched to cloth pads my period has gotten shorter and lighter.

I have always hated tampons, they gave me heavy cramping and a heavy flow. I only used them when I had to.


----------



## FoxyMom (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Got_Cloth*
Tampons actually can lengthen your AF, and make your cramps alot worse.

Ditto!!!


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

The Diva cup has quite the following who believe it shortens the length and lessens the cramps. It certainly has for me. I used to use tampons.


----------

